# where do they sleep



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

i hunt 20 miles off the pavement and hike in 2- 4 miles down a skid trail into a burned out area, the skid trail is loaded with scat, but i can't seem to get one close to the call. any suggestions??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Not to be smart, but I suggest, you call me. I live in Eastern OR. I kill 125 to 150 yotes a year.I might be able to help you.
Duane, www.shootersservicesunlimited.com


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

wht do you want me to call you yote kille rLOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I gave you think link to my website so you can see I'm not full of *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*. My contact info is all on there.


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

i emailed your yahoo address


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll check it in a few mins and get back to ya.


----------



## prkrgrp (Feb 4, 2010)

i think a 4 day hunt would be nice, i am somewhat of a recluse and don't care to be in large groups, have been in the woods all my life, and have a good sense and experience with weapons, right now i have a rem 7 22-250 that seems to get r done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Like I said, I'll get with ya in a few mins, I gotta finishup what I'm doin here.


----------

